# Canon ???????????



## Stoer (25. Juli 2011)

Da ich schon des längeren eine neue Kamera suche und die Vielzahl an testberichten mich verwirrt, stelle ich meine Frage hier im Forum:

Canon SX 20 IS oder besser Canon SX 30 IS

LG
Peter


----------



## koifischfan (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Canon ???????????*



> Canon SX 20 IS oder besser Canon SX 30 IS


Für den Einen ist die 20, für den Anderen die 30 besser. Ich habe die beiden Artikel rausgesucht, lesen mußt du aber selbst.

http://www.canon.de/For_Home/Product_Finder/Cameras/Digital_Camera/PowerShot/PowerShot_SX20_IS/

http://www.canon.de/For_Home/Product_Finder/Cameras/Digital_Camera/PowerShot/PowerShot_SX30_IS/

Du darfst natürlich weiterhin fragen. Etwa, ist 12MPixel besser als 14MPixel? Ja, ist es.


----------



## Stoer (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Canon ???????????*

Der markanteste Unterschied ist für mich  primär nicht die Pixelzahl sondern der Unterschied im optischen Zoom.
Ist dieser wirklich so super wie bei einigen Testergebnissen beschrieben ?


----------



## Digicat (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Canon ???????????*

Servus Peter

Die 840mm Brennweite der 30er kannst freihand nimmer nutzen ... da brauchts ein Stativ ...
Denke da kann selbst der IS nix ausrichten, nicht das du keine ruhige Hand hast ... aber die BW ist schon sehr lang ...
Da kannst die 560mm der 20er leichter bändigen ...

Hier zwei Test`s
20er
30er

Mein Tipp nach lesen der Test`s ... ich würde die 20er nehmen, wenn es Canon sein muß

Wenn nicht ... Panasonic FZ45 ...


----------



## VolkerN (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Canon ???????????*

Ich hab mich heut fuer die Nikon D7000 entschieden. Okay, sie ist mit der Canon SX20 wirklich nicht zu vegleichen. 

Dazu hab ich ein Tamron (70-300) Teleobjektiv genehmigt bekommen 

Bin schon sehr auf die Bildergebnisse gespannt. Der Akku laedt grad fleissig vor sich hin und ich kanns kaum erwarten das Teil auszuprobieren. Endlich eine Spiegelreflex-Kamera ...dazu die Objektive und UV- und Polfilter.  

...seither hab ich nur Bilder mit der Kleinbild-Kamera gemacht ...und bin immer wieder an die Grenzen gestossen. ...erwaehnte ich schon das ich schwer auf die Bildergebnisse gespannt bin ?


----------



## sir7highlander (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Canon ???????????*

Die canon 200 ist voll ok meine fau hat diese und ich bin oft neidisch mit der brennweite aber trotzdem würde ich sie nicht gegen meine nikon d700 tauschen wollen


----------



## sanatee (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Canon ???????????*

da ich schon lange meiner Nikon treu bin, kann ich Dir da leider keinen Tipp geben. 

Aber wenn ich mir die links hier so durchlese, ich würde mich dann eher für die 20er entscheiden.


----------



## Dieter_B (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Canon ???????????*

Hab mir auch erst die SX 30 angeschaut, bin aber dann nachdem ich die Testberichte gelesen habe auf Panasonic gekommen und mußte mich nur zwischen der FZ-100 und der FZ-45 entscheiden.
Hab mich dann für die FZ-45 entschieden.( Bessere Bildquali).


----------



## Stoer (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Canon ???????????*

Vielen Dank für Eure Antworten.
Werde dann mal in den Me.... Markt stiefeln und und das Handling testen.
Danke !


----------



## Stoer (9. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Canon ???????????*

Hallo,

möchte das Thema noch einmal kurz "aufwärmen".
Habe mir jetzt eine Canon SX 1 IS bestellt.
Warum ich das ätere Modell, statt der Canon SX 30 IS gewählt habe - die SX 1 hat einen CMOS Sensor.
Wie bewertet Ihr meine Entscheidung ?


----------



## ferryboxen (9. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Canon ???????????*

Hallo

Habe mir vor ca einem halben Jahr die Canon 7 D geleistet .

Eine bessere Spiegelreflex hatte ich noch nicht .

Ich bin damit mehr als zufrieden.

Vor allem das Handling....einfach Super ....sogar mir dicken Handschuhen

lässt sie sich perfekt bedienen.

Gruss Lothar


----------



## Digicat (9. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Canon ???????????*

Servus Fotografen

@ Lothar:  ... Haben wir schon Teich/Natur-Bilder von der 7D gesehen 

@ Peter: Hmmm ... C-MOS-Sensoren sind ein bisserl rauschärmer ... mehr kann ich aber zur SX 1 auch net sagen


----------



## ferryboxen (9. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Canon ???????????*

Hallo

Hier mal eis auf die schnelle....Gruss Lothar


----------



## Digicat (9. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Canon ???????????*

Perfekt 

Freue mich schon auf mehr von Dir


----------



## ferryboxen (9. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Canon ???????????*

Hallo

Auch aus freier Hand ganz annehmbare Fotos.

Der Schwan aus ca. 20 m

Die Hummel aus ca. 3 m

Gruss Lothar


----------



## Digicat (9. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Canon ???????????*

Gefallen mir ... Lothar


----------



## VolkerN (9. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Canon ???????????*

Hallo Lothar,

sehr schoene Bilder  ...aber das richtige Objektiv hat auch seinen Anteil daran :smoki

...was fuer Objektiv(e) verwendest du ?


----------



## ferryboxen (9. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Canon ???????????*

Hallo

Ich verwende fast ausschließlich das Tamron 18 - 270 mm 1:3,5 - 6,3

Da ich sehr viel unterwegs bin möchte ich nicht soviel Objektive mitschleppen.

Das Tamron ist für mich das perfekte Reiseojektiv.

Gruss Lothar


----------



## uwe jur. (13. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Canon ???????????*

Ob Canon, Nikon oder..........

solange man eine Kamera für mehr oder weniger " Schnappschüsse" braucht, kann man heutzutage schon fast alles nehmen ( außer die Kameras für 40€ aus dem Discounter ) 
Bei guten Lichtverhältnissen machen die Dinger schon recht gute Aufnahmen. 

Wenn man aber seine Ansprüche hochschraubt und nicht nur Fische und Pflanzen bei gutem Licht fotografieren möchte, dann geht es schnell ins Geld und die Entscheidung " welche Kamera" wird nicht leicht. Generell machen alle Kameras das Gleiche "FOTOS".

Es macht absolut keinen Sinn, sich eine Spiegelreflexkamera zu kaufen und seine Fotos im *Automatikmodus* zu machen. Die Vorzüge einer Spiegelreflexkamera im Vergleich zur Kompaktkamera liegen eindeutig in der Möglichkeit, Einfluss auf Blende, Verschlusszeit, ISO und dem Weisabgleich  vorzunehmen. 

Oft kaufen sich Leute eine Spiegelreflexkamera und wundern sich das die Fotos auch nicht unbedingt besser als von einer Kompaktkamera sind! das ist  völlig normal.

Ich besitze mehrere Kameras wie zb. eine Canon 5d Mark 2 sowie eine Canon 1D. Bei beiden Kameras verwende ich nur lichtstarke Objektive aus der *L* Serie ( Profi  Objektive ab 1500€ ). Auch damit kann man schlechte und gute Fotos machen. Ich würde empfehlen sich eine Fachliteratur zu kaufen und sich mit dem Thema Bildgestaltung usw. sowie der Nachbearbeitung am PC zu beschäftigen.


----------



## Digicat (13. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Canon ???????????*

Servus Uwe

Unterschreib ich voll .... 

Wir haben fast die gleiche Cam-Konfiguration (5D + 1D MkII) und den L`s ...

Allerdings mach ich nicht viel mit EBV ... habe auch nur CS3, arbeite am immer nur mit FixFoto, was mir aber vollkommen reicht  
Bilder sollten schon ab Cam passen ... dann nur mehr für`s Web aufbereiten 

Da machst super "Montagen" ... 

Ich bin eher (Hauptsächlich) in der Naturfotografie unterwegs.

Gut Licht
Helmut


----------



## uwe jur. (13. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Canon ???????????*

Hi Helmut,
Ich fotografiere in fast allen Bereichen. Von Akt über Landschaft und Portrait bis hin zur Werbung. 
Von daher habe ich auch viel mit der Bearbeitung am PC  zu tun, und arbeite hauptsächlich mit CS3 - CS5. Ich fotografiere auch regelmäßig für ein sehr großes Unternehmen und bearbeite die Fotos für die Werbung usw. 

Am Anfang ( vor 20Jahren ) ein Hobby und zum Schluss ein Nebenjob 

PS: Was hältst du von der 5d Mark 2?  Ich persönlich finde sie sogar besser als meine 1d, Solange ich keine Sportfotos machen muss.


----------



## RKurzhals (13. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Canon ???????????*

Hallo Peter,
gibt es Dich noch? 
Wenn Du Dich noch nicht entschieden hast, dann schau' doch mal bei digitalkamera.de 'rein. Ich habe vor kurzem auch neu gekauft, und das war auch eine meiner Quellen. Als zweites habe ich einige Prospekte von Ringfoto gehabt, das waren auszugsweise Artikel aus einer der Fotozeitschriften, mit konkreten Testergebnissen. Soweit nur zwei Ideen für kostenloses Lesematerial.
 CCD-Sensoren >10 Mpixel kommen da nicht gut weg, obige Quelle will sogar einen Unterschied zwischen dem 12 und dem 14er festgestellt haben.
In diesem Fall würde ich auch zum Vorgängermodell tendieren, da der Nachfolger (abgesehen vom Super-Tele!) nichts bahnbrechend Neues bringt, außer schlechteren Abbildungsleistungen.


----------



## Digicat (14. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Canon ???????????*

Servus Uwe



> PS: Was hältst du von der 5d Mark 2? Ich persönlich finde sie sogar besser als meine 1d, Solange ich keine Sportfotos machen muss.


Ja, die wäre was ... Vollformat ist schon Klasse 
Hab ja die Ur-5D mit 12 MP ... reicht mir vollends. Die 21 MP der Mark 2 gehen mir noch nicht ab ...  ... aber wer weiß ... 

Der viel geschmähte AF ... konnte ich nicht feststellten, eher stört mich die Bildfolge ... aber da ist ja die 1D in Ihrem Element ... kommt meißt nur beim "Birden" zum Einsatz oder dort wo es schnell gehen muß ...


----------



## uwe jur. (15. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Canon ???????????*

Hi Helmut,
seit dem ich die EOS 5d Mark ii habe, liegt die 1D fast nur noch in der Tasche, 
Bin damit super zufrieden. Vollformat Nur ist man auch gezwungen nur noch die teuren L  Objektive zu verwenden. Auf jeden Fall eine super Kamera, aber nichts für Sportaufnahmen. Der Fokus ist dafür zu langsam.


----------



## Digicat (15. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Canon ???????????*

Servus Uwe

[OT]Da sind wir uns ja einig .. die 5D (ob Ur oder MkII) ist eine hervorragende Cam 

Hätte eine Frage zum EF 200/2.8 L, falls du es besitzt ... würde es für Konzerte einsetzen ... abgesehen vom fehlenden IS ... ist es Streulicht anfällig [/OT]


----------



## uwe jur. (15. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Canon ???????????*

Hi,
wenn du die Sonnenblende auf das Objektiv setzt, ist das wie bei jedem anderen auch( sollte auch immer auf dem Objektiv sein ). Ich würde aber überlegen mir besser ein 70-200L mit Blende 4 oder besser 2,8er und IS zu kaufen. das 2,8er ist besser, kostet aber auch das doppelte. Gebraucht sehe ich das 70-200L IS 4 oft für unter 500€. Für mich ein absolutes Sahnestück 
Bei Konzerten wird es aber mit Blende 4 schon knapp. 

Das 200/2,8L verkaufen viele weil das 4er besser ist!


----------



## Stoer (15. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Canon ???????????*

Hallo Rolf,

ja mich gibt es noch, aber der Diskussion von den Freaks kann ich leider nicht mehr ganz folgen.
Eine Spiegelreflexkamera habe ich bewusst nicht gewählt (rumschleppen von Objektiven)
Habe jetzt die Canon SX1 IS über Ama.... beommen und bin gerade am testen.


----------



## Digicat (15. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Canon ???????????*

Servus Peter

Sorry ... fürs OT

Deine SX1 kenne ich leider nicht ....
Hoffe sie entspricht deinen Anforderungen ...


----------

